# Thawing question



## mosie32 (May 2, 2008)

Hi,

Today I had 3 embryos thawed but only 1 survived. We decided to leave it and hope that it develops and we can transfer tomorrow - day2.

The embryologist told me that if it doesn't progress then we can't thaw any more tomorrow as my endometrium won't match the stage of the embryos. All my embryos were frozen on fertilisation, there are 3 left.

Is this right? Given that I've had a medicated cycle and that the clinic don't measure lining thickness I am a bit confused??

Any advice appreciated...

Thanks Mo xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Mosie,

I am with you on this one, I cant understand either why you can't defrost the others.  As far as I am aware, your lining should still be the same size because you are taking the medication still.

Perhaps try and talk to them again.

Good luck.
Stacey


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Mosie,

I'm no expert, but I wouldn't be happy with that at all and I cannot see why a day would make any difference. If you are on meds you are controlling what is going on.

I'd ask to speak to a Dr if it comes down to it.

Good luck.

Cozy


----------



## mosie32 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for your replies.

My little one has made it through the night so going in for transfer now! 

Mo x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Mosie - are you taking progesterone as well as estrogen?


It may be because of the progesterone. If you're having a totally medicated cycle and have started the progesterone, then your embie needs to match the number of days you've been taking it, if that makes sense.  Otherwise your womb will be out of synch so to speak with the growth of embie.  That's the way I understood it.


   


And lots of     for embie too


Mini xx


----------



## Deenice (Mar 14, 2011)

Dear Minnie,

Just a brief question on progesterone, I am going for FET in Nov and I wanted to try progesterone injections as opposed to suppositories, am not sure about the length of days you mentioned in your above message. My embryos were frozen at day 3

Deenice xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Deenice - I can only go by my protocol - always best to check with your clinic, but from what I can see, you'd normally start progesterone on the day of egg collection ... Therefore when the embies are put back the days you've been on progesterone match how old the embies are.


Hope that makes sense .. 


So as you're using the estrogen and progesterone to mimic what would happen naturally.


  


Mini xx


----------



## Deenice (Mar 14, 2011)

Dear Minnie

Thanx for your reply, I understand now.

Deenice xxx


----------

